# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Junio'09: Dai Vernon

## Ritxi

Todo esto lo he copiado directamente de la Wikipedia, así que ahora os lo tendreís que currar para poder añadir más cosas 


*Biografía* 

Dai Vernon nació en Ottawa, Ontario(Canadá), el 11 de junio de 1894. Adquirió su pasión hacia la magia a la edad de 5 años, cuando su padre le mostró algunos trucos mágicos sencillos. Esto bastó, sin embargo, para que el niño empezara su desarrollo en el arte de la magia, utilizando como su primer libro de magia el libro de S.W. Erdnase titulado _The Expert at the Card Table_. En su juventud era también muy hábil en los deportes, llegando incluso a ser capitán de su equipo de hockey local. Estudió ingeniería mecánica, pero finalmente decidió dedicar su vida a la magia, y en 1913 se trasladó a Nueva York a buscar mayores posibilidades para su vida artística Estando en Nueva York, asistió a la Liga de Estudiantes de Arte. Para conseguir dinero se dedicó a recortar siluetas de papel durante el verano en Coney Island, entre otros sitios, vendiéndolas en 50 centavos cada pieza, o 75 centavos dos piezas.

Ingresó a las fuerzas militares durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, donde fue delegado como teniente en la artillería, y posteriormente en la fuerza aérea Canadiense. Regresó a Nueva York en 1917, luego de desmovilizarse.
Dai Vernon es conocido mundialmente por ser el único mago que logró engañar a Harry Houdini. Houdini había retado a todos los magos del mundo, afirmando que era capaz de descubrir cualquier truco mágico si lo veía realizar tres veces seguidas. En 1919, Vernon realizó una rutina llamada _la carta ambiciosa_ frente a Houdini en Chicago. La rutina, que es realizada actualmente por reconocidos magos, consiste en mostrar una carta e introducirla por el centro de la baraja; luego, se da vuelta a la carta de encima, y resulta ser la carta original. Houdini observó el efecto ocho veces seguidas sin lograr descubrir nada, dándole al ilusionista el apelativo con el que sería conocido incluso aún después de su muerte, y que usaría en los años 20 y 30 en su propaganda personal: "He fooled Houdini".
Conoció a Jeanne Hayes, quien luego sería su esposa, en Nueva York, cuando ella trabaja con Horace Goldin en el acto de "partir a una mujer en dos". Se casó con ella el 5 de marzo de 1924 en Nueva York. Por las mismas fechas salió a la venta un libro de magia titulado _Secrets_; contenía 25 trucos, y había sido compilado por Vernon. El libro fue todo un best-seller, pero su autor había vendido sus derechos por sólo 20 dólares. El primer hijo de su matrimonio nació el 27 de mayo de 1926.
A comienzos de los años 30 hubo una sobreoferta de artistas; en ese entonces, muchos trabajaban cobrando la mitad de lo que cobraban los magos profesionales. Debido a ello, y a que estaba pasando un mal momento económicamente, El Profesor decidió volver a su antiguo oficio recortando siluetas. Durante ese tiempo pudo dedicar su tiempo libre a estudiar la magia y desarrollar nuevas ideas, sin preocuparse por buscar trabajo entre la competencia.
A finales de los años 30, Vernon ideó su acto del Arlequín, introduciendo música y baile a sus espectáculos mágicos. Siempre profesional, tomó clases de ballet para que el arlequín pudiera moverse con gracia y elegancia. Cambió entonces su traje por una gola de colores blanco y dorado, y usaba calcetines de lana (uno rojo y uno verde). Como arlequín, realizaba una rutina en los que transformaba sus guantes en palomas, y una cuerda en bola de billar. Luego hacía aparecer un cono de cuero, y realizaba un juego con la bola y el cono. Hacía luego su juego de la unión de anillos, y terminaba con un efecto llamado _Nieve en China_. El acto era un total triunfo artístico, pero no dejaba mayores ganancias económicas.

En 1941 la magia le estaba dejando muy pocas ganancias económicas, por lo que entró a trabajar en una obra civil como revisor de herramientas. Un día sufrió un accidente mientras intentaba ayudar a un obrero a llevar una carga: se fracturó ambos brazos y 8 costillas, además de causarse varios cortes. La recuperación fue lenta y dolorosa, y desde entonces su brazo derecho estuvo rígido.
En 1963, Dai Vernon fue a ver a Jay Ose, visitando por primera vez el Castillo Mágico. Allí se convertiría en un mago notable, que atraía ilusionistas de todo el mundo que querían aprender de él. Trasladó su residencia al castillo, donde pasó sus 30 últimos años de vida. Se retiró en 1990 de la vida artística.
Dai Vernon falleció el 21 de agosto de 1992 en Ramona, Condado de San Diego, California, a los 98 años de edad. Su cuerpo fue cremado, y sus cenizas se encuentran en el Castillo mágico.


 


*Aportes al mundo mágico* 

Mientras vivió en el Castillo mágico, Vernon instruyó a una gran cantidad de magos, entre los que se encuentran Michael Ammar, Bruce Cervon, John Carney, Larry Jennings, Ricky Jay y David Roth.

El profesor dedicó gran parte de su carrera a dominar completamente el que fue su primer libro de magia, _The Expert at the Card Table_. El autor del libro, S.W. Erdnase, era totalmente desconocido en la época. Fue Vernon quien lo dio a conocer al mundo, cuando mostraba los efectos que aprendía del libro, y comentaba a los magos que le preguntaban sobre estos de dónde los había sacado. Desde entonces, la obra de Erdnase es utilizada ampliamente por los magos de todo el mundo. Además de dar a conocer el libro, desarrolló sus propias teorías a partir de la obra original, con las que creó sus propios juegos.
Vernon mejoró numerosos trucos de otros magos a lo largo de su carrera, añadiendo o modificando detalles para hacerlos aún más potentes. Además, su creativa mente es responsable de la creación de una gran cantidad de juegos y rutinas clásicas, adaptadas por numerosos magos de la actualidad. Entre sus juegos más conocidos se encuentran _Twisting the Aces_, y su efecto de _Triunfo_.



 


*Publicaciones* 

Dai Vernon no publicó prácticamente nada a lo largo de su vida, salvo pequeñas obras donde explicaba algunos de sus efectos mágicos. Sin embargo, sí se han publicado obras escritas por terceros sobre su magia.
En octubre de 1965, el periodista Richard Buffum, quien además era mago aficionado, grabó una serie de entrevistas con Vernon, que juntas le tomaron cerca de 11 kilómetros de cinta. Dichas entrevistas aparecieron posteriormente en el libro _Las Crónicas de Vernon - Dai Vernon, una vida Mágica_, que fue publicado en 1992 y editado por dos íntimos amigos de Vernon: Bruce Cervon y Keith Burns.
Lewis Ganson publicó tres pequeños libros sobre la cartomagia de El Profesor: Inner Secrets of Card Magic (1959), More Inner Secrets of Card Magic (1960) y Further Inner Secrets of Card Magic (1961). Posteriormente se publicó un compilado de los 3 libros en una sola obra, titulada _Dai Vernon: Secretos de Cartomagia_ en su traducción al español.

----------


## Iban

...

Uf... impone empezar a hablar de Dai Vernon. Esto son palabras mayores. Porque algunos pueden ser de Ascanio, otros de Tamariz, de Marlo o de Hartling (o incluso de Jerry Cestkowski, ¿por qué no?), pero si en algo vamos a estar todos de acuerdo, es en que Vernon fue la madre de todos los corderos (en cartomagia, por lo menos, claro). Para mí que, si hay Dios, seguro que se tiene que parecer a Dai Vernon de viejecito.

Voy a intentar aportar algo, aunque sea una pequeña tontería (por cierto, Ritxi, no podías haber hecho una elección más acertada para el primer mago).

Va:

Es sobre la manera en la que Vernon hacía uso de la CarCor ( :Cool1: ), a la cual parece que era bastante aficionado. La suya no era como la que todos nos imaginamos, con un trazado "rectilíneo", sino que su "perfil" era ligerísimamente curvo, sin afectar a las esquinas, y sólo por el centro un poco... He leído que eso la hacía invisible (o eso se dice) e infalible, incluso dando a cortar. Y además las tenía a veces por los largos, y a veces por los cortos, dependiendo de cómo quisiese usarla. Parece ser que el hecho de no afectar a las esquinas la hace muchísimo más indetectable, aunque se conozca el principio. Creo que éste es un tema que voy a investigar con interés.

Y relacionado con eso, otra pequeña "delicatessen" (a ver cómo lo ecribo sin que me lo tengan que re-editar de la misma): otra forma de hacer 1 CarCor es por uno, dos o más de "los de 90 grados". La de Vernon era por dos diag. enfrentadas. Pero su uso no era el evidente, la forma en la que todos pensamos, sino el siguiente: dando un ligerísimo golpe a la baraja por ahí contra la mesa, sale como un milímetro en in-jog, side-jog, o diagonal,en función del golpecito, lo que quedaba perfecto para un "cut-que-te-he-pillado-pestañeando-y-ahora-qué".

Siento ser tan lioso ecribiendo, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de hacerlo sin pifiarla (de todas maneras, quien me entienda, me entenderá; y quien no, pues pensará que no tengo el EGB, y todos contentos).

Ah, se me olvidaba, mi fuente: "The Very Best of Dai Vernon", de Richard Vollmer.

......

Dai Vernon, que estás en los cielos, santificado sea tu nombre...

----------


## Ming

Bueno,... esto lo he encontrado navegando por la red...

_“Sinfonía de Aros Chinos”_ es el nombre de esta obra de arte, impuesto por el mismo Dai Vernon. Título que creo que no puede ser más justo para representar lo que se aprecia y siente al verla. Posturas por demás elegantes y una naturalidad para realizar cada movimiento llevada al extremo. Es un diálogo constante entre el mago y sus artilugios, en este caso, los anillos. Un mago que, además, es capaz de llenar un escenario de surrealismo.
En sus manos, los aros dejan de ser simples círculos de metal para transformarse en elementos con vida propia que se enganchan y desenganchan desafiando por completo la lógica de la materialidad. Es una metáfora mágica hecha realidad, donde ningún elemento, ni ningún movimiento, esta puesto allí de forma caprichosa; todo tiene un porque dentro de la intrincada , pero a la vez simple, Magia de Vernon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWIEHsPSLdE

(bueno... seguiré buscando...)

----------


## Ming

¿Ya? ¿Nadie sabe nada más?

¿Sabeis que? Iban me ha mandado el link de la vida de Dai Vernon para que lo cuelgue  :Neutral:  ; a que es raro el viejales  :302: 
Solo decir que se ha hecho una currada para que no se tubiese que poner el link a ninguna pagina, solo al mismo video.

Bueno, os dejo el link del video espero que os guste.
http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4b00d


PD. ¡Iban, la proxima vez no me mandes el link y ponlo tu!

----------


## Iban

Uy, Ritxi... Esto está siendo un pequeño fracaso: o a la gente le importa tres pepinos Vernon, o no hay mucho interés en aportar...

Si esto sigue así unos días más, te propongo un cambio de formato: el Mago del mes lo podemos tratar Ming y yo por MP, entre nosotros, y así no ocupamos espacio en el foro.    :Neutral: 

De mientras, yo voy a seguir, a ver si hay suerte y alguien se anima...

.....

Voy a intentar traducir un pequeño fragmento de un libro sobre él (ya sabéis que deberíamos poner un altar a Lewis Ganson por convertirse en la pluma de Vernon). Se trata de "The Dai Vernon Book of Magic", escrito en 1957 y cuya última reedición es de 1994. Según algunos, el libro más influyente sobre magia que jamás se haya escrito (aunque he oído eso mismo de tantos libros...). Está en el prólogo, el único fragmento de todo el libro que realmente fue escrito por Vernon:

------

_¿Por qué "practicar" asusta tanto a la gente? La práctica puede y debería ser un disfrute absoluto, puesto que produce el placer y la satisfacción de llegar a lograr algo. Y cualquier logro es una cosa universalmente gratificante, puesto que uno acaba con algo valioso para sí mismo (y para los demás). Si la habilidad y la inteligencia se pudiesen obtener simplemente pidiéndolas, ambas serían de poco provecho. ¿Os importaría hacer un experimento? Alguna vez, cuando estéis solos, empezad a intentar mejorar algún movimiento que ya tengáis bien aprendido. Experimentad con él, esforzáos por mejorarlo, incorporándole vuestras propias ideas; y seguid intentándolo. Es sorprendente cómo se os pasará el tiempo volando. Pero cuando veáis los progresos que habéis hecho, experimentaréis un deleite de lo más agradable. Incluso cualquier pequeña mejora será muy gratificante y, como resultado de haber sido fruto de la prácitca, convertirá el hecho de practicar en algo placentero. Si hay alguien que no puede obtener placer y satisfacción de practicar, que no está preparado para dedicar el tiempo, esfuerzo mental y energía que se requiere, porque lo encuentran tedioso, la magia no es para ellos... y deberían buscarse otro hobby._ 
-----

¡Vernon Dixit!

A lo largo del mes (si esto sigue adelante) os iré pegando pequeños fragmentos de este libro que, para mí, vale más que la cueva de Alí Babá (eso sí, todavía no tengo el carné de traductor oficial, así que... se agradecerá la indulgencia).

Utilizando una bibilioteca pública que se ha trabajado amablemente un alemán, os paso el índice del libro para que veáis que Vernon trabajada mucho más que las cartas.

http://archive.denisbehr.de/archive/resultbook.php?book=158&edit=





Y por cierto, Ming... ven p'acá que te de unos azotes:

1- ¿Qué es eso de perderme el respeto, cómo que viejales? Como mucho, Viejito. Hummm... 

2- Me siento halagado de que pretendas adjudicarme el mérito del vídeo de los aros chinos de Vernon, pero ante testigos declaro que yo lo único que he hecho ha sido "abstraerlo" de la web en la que estaba "encajado", pero la selección es tuya.

----------


## Chaoz

Fracaso :Confused:  ¿por qué? A mí me esta pareciendo muy interesante y muy entretenido de leer todo lo que estais poniendo. Lo único quizá es que la gente o este vaga para buscar en profundidad o no sepa por donde empezar (que es mi caso pues ya se ha sacado información de la red)

Por mí seguid así!

----------


## Pulgas

*La anécdota del "no olvides señalar"*

El increíble libro de los *Fertigen Finger* _"El libro, o no olvides señalar"_ nos muestra una de las anécdotas más ilustrativas (y pedagógicas) protagonizadas por Vernon.

*Nos cuentan cómo Mark Wilson pidió a Dai Vernon que diera una clase privada a su hijo sobre los principios fundamentales de la micromagia. Por supuesto el Viejo Profesor accedió y recibió al muchacho en el Castillo Mágico.
Comenzadas las explicaciones, Vernon pidió a su alumno que realizara un torniquete, al tiempo que le indicó cómo hacerlo de forma natural: que si debes buscar una justificación para agarrar la moneda de una manera tan poco habitual, que por qué cambias la moneda de una mano a otra y, por favor, no señales. "Señalar es un gesto ridículo en micromagia... Por favor, no lo hagas".
Una hora después, Mark Wilson entró en la sala. Su hijo, feliz con sus enseñanzas, le mostró a su padre el torniquete, que resultó casi perfecto, con una naturalidad increíble.
Wilson, al verlo, comentó... "No está mal, hijo, pero has olvidado señalar".
En ese mismo momento, Vernon dio la lección por terminada.*

He aquí una de las lecciones más interesantes que se pueden aprender en micromagia.

----------


## Javi Drama

Aprovechando que en blogdemagia existe la traducción de un articulo sobre Dai Vernon, os dejo el link, que es algo más extenso que el de mi odiada wikipedia:

Articulo de Steve Dacri en "blogdemagia"

Disculpad que no lo postee directamente pero considero que es más comodo leerlo con la fuente de la web. Aunque puede que Ritxi considere oportuno editar el primer mensaje con la cita de wikipedia y añadirlo a continuación (solo es una sugerencia por llevar un orden...)

----------


## eidanyoson

No es mucho (la mayoría lo habéis escrito) pero en una artículo de Mark Singer titulado "Secret of Magus" y publicado en 1993 (un año después de la muerte del profesor) en "The New Yorker" nos dcie que Vernon le dijo que él creía:

"“cards are like     living, breathing human beings and should be treated accordingly.”

Traducido libremente (y eso significa que sois libres de traducirla)

"Las cartas son como la vida, respiran com seres humanos, y deben ser tratadas en consecuencia"

Y esta que siemrpe cuenta Ricky Jay, pero como puede haber lectores menores no la traduzco:

“Professor,” I protested, “I really want to know how I can     improve my technique and performance. I want to take lessons from     you. I really want advice.” Vernon smiled his patented half smile,     and with a delicate movement of his eyes beckoned me closer. I     leaned forward with anticipation, almost unable to contain my     excitement, about to receive my benediction from the master. “You     want advice, Ricky,” he said. “I’ll give you advice. Fuck as many     different women as you can. Not the same one. Not the same one. Fuck     many different women. Many different women.”

----------


## Iban

Pujsjusjus... qué consejo más sabio.

Cuando uno ya ha vuelto de todo, se puede permitir el lujo de decir algo así.

Lo cierto es que Vernon, por lo que cuentan los que le trataban, debía ser un viejito encantador. Siempre amable, siempre paciente, y siempre divertido.

La anécdota de Pulgas es bien conocida, pero que no os de la falsa impresión de que fuese un gruñón, porque no lo era. Era... una mezcla entre Gepetto, el abuelito de Heidi, y Yoda.  :Smile1: 

No me imagino lo que habría pagado yo porque Vernon me hubiese dado un solo consejo...

Y sobre lo de la Wiki, Mald, por desgracia fue sugerencia mía. Con un doble objetivo: la de dar una visión introductoria del personaje, más o menos genérica y "objetiva", y el evitar que lo primero que hagamos los demás sea ir a postear la Wiki, y nos esforcemos escribiendo algo más personal.

¿Alguien se anima a contarnos algo del manuscrito de los 20 dólares? (y si es contar en vez de copiar, mil veces mejor).

¡Un saludo!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo voy a hacer una pequeña observación:

Dejando de lado alguna que otra técnica ¿os habéis fijado que manipulativamente Vernon es facilísimo? y sin embargo ¡lo difícil que resulta que salgan como dios manda!

Esta es la observación; creo que Vernon fue más que un gran técnico de la magia un grandioso observador y psicólogo y eso es lo que le convirtió en un GRANDE.

Mucho más técnico fue Marlo. Tamariz es más al estilo Vernon en este sentido, es decir, Vernon era un gran creador "misdireccionista" (perdonadme el palabro).

A lo que quiero llegar es precisamente a eso, que muchas veces nos hartamos a dejarnos las manos con aquel salto, o un cambio de color "imposible" y la solución es más "sencilla", por lo menos técnicamente hablando.

Creo que se podría incluso separar la cartomagia (me voy a centrar en esta rama, pero sirve para TODAS) en los que siguen la corriente técnica y la "misdireccionista". 

Ejemplo claro es la diferencia entre lo visual de la escuela americana y la escuela mágica de Madrid. Aquí tendemos a profundizar muchísimo más en el aspecto psicológico de un juego, a llegar a lo mas "hondo" de un espectador, y si hay que sacrificaar tiempo, técnica o algo, se hace.

Pero Vernon era casi americano (de adopción) así que junto su inmensa creatividad mágica al servicio de la escuela americana, y por eso nos brindó con detalles de una sutileza piscológica rallana en lo obvio con la espectacularidad de lo visual.

Pero esto es absolutamente subjetivo, por favor, así que rebatir y opinad, que para eso es este hilo  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Voy con otra opinión más sobre Vernon.

Tenía pensado escribirlo desde esta tarde. Y coincide que en otro hilo había una consulta sobre el Sonata de Tamariz, y lo he cogido para ojearlo. Justo en unas líneas que dedica Tamariz a Vernon en ese libro, he encontrado una cita que expresa justamente lo que quería comentaros y que tiene cierta relación con lo que ha dicho "neiuglasereeeuqoralc".  :Wink1: 

Y es que Vernon no tenía un personaje mágico. La mayoría de los magos, además de hacer magia, representan una actuación, un papel: cómico, tímido, histriónico, torpe... sin embargo, en Vernon la magia era algo natural. No actuaba: le ves en los vídeos, y es una persona normal, hablando tranquilamente, como si estuviese con cuatro amigos en la residencia, y de pronto, ¡flash, flush, patapún!, empiezan a pasar cosas increíbles. Su... magnetismo era como persona, no como mago. Y esa es la más letal de las misdirections: que todo es tan natural... No tienes la sensación de estar viendo a un gran mago, sino a una gran persona: que lo mismo da que te haga un juego, que que te cuente lo que ha desayunado, porque le vas a escuchar embobado.

Os copio un trocito de lo que dice sobre esto Tamariz la primera vez que lo vio en Birmingham, cuando Vernon ya tenía 82 años:

_"... Sin hacer magia apenas, pero irradiando personalidad mágica al cien por mil. Sus manos, su forma de hablar, su cara, no eran, en absoluto, espectaculares (como el caso de Kaps), sino llenas de naturalidad mágica. Esa es, me pareció a mí, la definición de Vernon: NATURALIDAD MÁGICA, no espectacularidad mágica, ni naturalidad sosa, sino esa imposible y misteriosa simbiosis de lo cotidiano y lo maravilloso, lo normal y lo insólito: la "naturalidad mágica". Es la primera vez que lo hee visto y primera vez que he notado esta difícilmente definible sensación. Y caí en éxtasis al ver sus manos haciendo unos simples cortes falsos con la baraja..."._

A fin de cuentas, Tamariz lo explica infinitamente mejor que yo.

----------


## Iban

Juesjuesjues...

Me siento un poco como Ganson (aunque sería más apropiado sin la "n" del final). Va ahora una *sutileza técnica* que aconseja Vernon. Lo escribo con mis palabras.

Lo normal es que cuando demos una carta a elegir, recupremos, y esperemos a la charla, a un "tiempo blando" o a algún movimiento del cuerpo que lo disimule, como MISD para entonces hacer el SLT.

Vernon propone justo lo contrario, y es lo siguiente:

Carta elegida, se tiende la mano derecha con el paquete inferior, se recupera la carta, y la izquierda la cubre con el paquete restante. Es PRECISAMENTE en ese momento cuando debemos hacerlo. Casi sin que lleguen a tocarse los paqutes. La expicación principal es que las manos ya están en movimiento, y todavía existe "vida externa". Sé que resulta raro, que parece contra-natura; pero cuanto más lo pienso, más sentido tiene y más de acuerdo estoy.

No puedo entrar en detalles más concretos de ejecución (que los hay), porque aquí no se puede. Pero con lo de arriba igual es suficiente para que le demos una pensada...

----------


## eidanyoson

Curioso. Es justo lo que ando haciendo yo ahora, aunque un pelín distinto; aprovechar el movimiento natural que todavía lleva la baraja para hacer eso.

Solo que yo no sabía que Vernon lo había escrito, simplemente encontré que era más engañoso, o por lo menos (y no es poco) mucho más fácil para mi, que esa técnica no es mi fuerte.

Yo lo hago de otra manera, en extensión digo que paren o que señalen, enseño la cara levantando esa mitad para arriba, o la otra dependiendo donde o qué carta necesito controlar y según se juntan las dos mitades pues ¡zas!. Generalmente aprovecho el momento de juntarlas para mirar a un espectador y empezar con algo de la charla o algún comentario, para que aún oculte más.

¡Qué listo este Vernon!

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> ...se tiende la mano derecha con el paquete inferior, se recupera la carta, y la izquierda la cubre con el paquete restante. ...


Tu eres zurdo no? o s que saltas al reves como Carney?

----------


## Iban

Jups, lo siento. Sí, soy zurdo. Me he colado. Pero bueno, ya no lo edito. Con la rectifcación de Andrews queda claro.
(Eso me ha pasado por escribirlo con mis palabras, en vez de copiarlo).

Y saltar, saltar... como los canguros, como mucho.

Pero... ¿no somos zurdos todos los magos? ¿Me lo dices en serio? :-O

...

Ah, y me parezco a John Carney en que su dedo meñique y mi cuerpo son del mismo tamaño.

----------


## DrkHrs

Hasta los defectos de Vernon han influenciado. El gran Tomsoni contó en el último Magialdia lo del famoso accidente. Vernon quedo en coma durante mucho tiempo, fue algo mas que lo que la Wiki indica, y los médicos aconsejaron amputarle un brazo. Cuando Vernon desperto tenía un lapiz en la boca que le habían puesto para que firmase la autorización para la amputación. Por supuesto Vernon se nego..... y el resto es historia.
Probablemente la historia sea falsa, o por lo menos una exageración, pero el detalle que Tomsoni remarcó es que el movimiento de los brazos de Vernon era natural solo para Vernon ya que no podía mover correctamente el codo. Sin embargo, había visto a un montón de magos con sus brazos en perfectas condiciones moviendolos del mismo modo que Vernon.

En cualquier caso Vernon, para mi, está por encima del bien y el mal. Todo cuanto he visto o he leido de el  me ha fascinado. Durante un tiempo pensé que solo era cartomago. Leía con devoción el "Revelaciones" y todavía vuelvo con frecuencia a ese libro. Pero luego descubrí su "Sinfonía" y me pareció el colmo de la naturalidad. Su rutina de cubiletes, origen de todas las rutinas, me pareció increible..... La naturalidad con la que maneja la varita, su control de la atención..... cada detalle.

Un comentario. ¿No os parece que es el mago con la voz menos agraciada que habéis visto en vuestra vida?

----------


## Iban

(Ángel, ya te libro yo del apaleamiento con lo que voy a decir ahora).

Qué gran teórico era Ascanio, pero qué mal mago... Sé que ha habido un antes y un después de Ascanio, y que como autoridad no tiene igual, pero no he visto a nadie más... aturullado, monocorde y aburrido. Recuerdo un vídeo que vi en un programa infantil, que era con una baraja de caras blancas... Se le veía nervioso, no hilaba la conversación, titubeaba, no consigue enganchar con los chistes, le sobraban movimientos... un auténtico desastre (igual era una de sus primeras apariciones, no sé. Es probable que en la intimidad fuese un asombro verle. Pero si nunca se dedicó profesionalmente a la magia, creo que no lo hizo porque sabía que no tenía... don de cámara).

He encontrado el vídeo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWRoZeQcdAg

:(

Volviendo a Vernon: sí que tenía una voz un poco de pito ganso, sí. Y cara de despistado, y gafotas, y...

¡Pero! Cuando uno es Dios, es Dios hasta en calzoncillos y recién levantado de la cama.

Por cierto, una duda, a ver si alguien conoce el dato. Cuando se fue a vivir al Castillo Mágico, alli vivía "de gorra", ¿no?

----------


## m_baiocchi

Les agrego toda la bibliografia que hay acerca de Vernon. O sea, de su magia (aca no estan incluidas sus biografias, ni nada de eso).

•$20 Manuscript (Ten Card Problems) (1932). Republished in Early Vernon. 
•$3 Manuscript (Five Close-up Problems) (1933). Republished in Early Vernon. 
•Select Secrets by Dai Vernon (1941 & 1949). 
•Dai Vernon Book of Magic by Lewis Ganson (1957). 
•Dai Vernon's Inner Secrets of Card Magic by Lewis Ganson (1959). Republished as part of the Inner Card Trilogy. 
•Dai Vernon's More Inner Secrets of Card Magic by Lewis Ganson (1960). Republished as part of the Inner Card Trilogy 
•Dai Vernon's Further Secrets of Card Magic by Lewis Ganson (1961). Republished as part of the Inner Card Trilogy. 
•Malini and His Magic by Dai Vernon (1961). 
•Dai Vernon's Tribute to Nate Leipzig by Lewis Ganson (1963). 
•Dai Vernon's Ultimate Secrets of Card Magic by Lewis Ganson (1967). 
•Dai Vernon's Symphony of the Rings by Lewis Ganson (1958). 
•Revelations by Dai Vernon (1984). 
•The Lost Inner Secrets by Stephen Minch (1987). 
•More Inner Secrets by Stephen Minch (1988). 
•Further Inner Secrets by Stephen Minch (1989). 
•Vernon Touch (2006). 
•Revelation by Dai Vernon (2008).
Very Best of Dai Vernon, by Richard Vollmer (fue un dato aportado por Iban, que como bien me adelanto, al parecer el libro solo esta en frances) 

En cuanto al manuscrito que vendio por los famosos 20 dls. Si quieren saber que incluia... aca esta:

Vernon Five Card Mental Force 
Vernon Miracle Card Location 
Vernon Miracle Card Location - Club Version 
Vernon Super Card Prediction 
Vernon Poker Demonstration 
Vernon Super Count Down 
Vernon Automatic Second Deal 
Slow Motion Card Vanish 
The Vernon Card Puzzle 
The Vernon Four Aces 
The Vernon Card Divination 

Originalmente se llamaba, The ten card problems. Esos juegos estan reeditados en Early Vernon, de Faucett Ross.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Iban

Ahora toca una pequeña "herejía". ¿Conocéis el juego de Agua y Aceite? A que sí... Trata sobre cartas que representan dos cosas que nunca se pueden mezclar... Pues yo me sé otro que se llama Vernon y Florituras.  :Wink1:  Dos conceptos que no... que... que son como hablar de dos mundos diferentes... ¿o igual no?

Aquí va una pequeña sorpresa.

Estando Vernon por Europa en 1956, en una sesión en Irlanda, se empezó a hablar del "Swivel Cut". Jugando con las diferentes maneras de ejecutarlo, llegaron a una versión de triple corte que les pareció "resultona", y que acabaron llamando "SWIVELLEROO". Aquí va una descripción (made in "yo-me-lo-guiso-yo-me-lo-como"). Coged una baraja y vamos a ello (lo explico para diestros, aunque me cueste un poco más).

1.- Baraja en biddle grip con la mano derecha (íncice curvado sobre los dorsos, pulgar por lado corto interior, cerca del borde derecho, y corazón y anular por lados cortos exteriores, cerca del borde derecho. El meñique podéis dejarlo en el lado largo, en el corto, o al curvado al aire; yo prefiero lo tercero).

2.- Baraja sostenida dorsos UP, a un palmo y medio del cuerpo. Mano izquierda, palma arriba, entre la baraja y el cuerpo, dedos relajados, prácticamente plegados, menos el índice, que queda en forma de "gancho".

3.- Izquierda avanza, derecha retrocede, segunda falange del índice entra en contacto con lado corto interior de la baraja, cerca del extremo izquierdo.

4.- Continuando el movimiento, el tercio superior de la baraja pivota alrededor del índice izquierdo (y el corazón derecho), hasta caer en la palma (los dedos de la mano izquierda se van abriendo en este movimineto, hasta recoger este tercio de baraja).

5.- Situación: derecha en biddle con 2/3 de la baraja, a casi un palmo del cuerpo. Más alejada y más abajo, mano izquierda con 1/3 de la baraja sobre la palma.

6.- Derecha avanza e izquierda retrocede; la esquina exterior izquierda de las cartas de la mano derecha entra en contacto con la base del pulgar de la mano izquierda.

7.- Se continúa el movimiento, pivotando otro tercio de la baraja entre el índice derecho y la base del índice izquierdo, hasta que este tercio también cae sobre el que ya se encuentra en la palma izquierda.

8.- Situación: mano izquierda a casi un palmo de cuerpo, con 2/3 de la baraja sobre la palma. Mas alejada y un poco más alta, la mano derecha con 1/3 de la baraja en biddle grip.

9.- Con un movimiento amplio, la mano derecha se levanta y deja caer de golpe su tercio sobre la mano izquierda.


¿No resulta de una ingenuidad extrema y enternecedora esta floritura? Ni siquiera es un falso corte. Es un corte triple que, en realidad, es un corte simple. Y el tercer paquete, simplemente se vuelve a poner encima...  :Smile1:  Es... es... como cuando mi padre intenta leer sus eMails: "Iban, esto del inbots cómo iba...".

Señores... Dai Vernon era el" bisabuelo" de los gemelos.

----------


## Iban

Como me habré explicado como un pedo, va un vídeo con el "triple pivot cut", que es más o menos lo que tanta gracia le hizo a Vernon en el 56, salvo que aquí ya se ha refinado un poco:

- El índice izquierdo pivota el primer paquete con la yema, en vez de con el exterior de la segunda falange.

- La mano izquierda, para extraer este paqauete, aquí está "palma hacia afuera", mientras que en la versión de Vernon era con la palma hacia arriba.

- El pulgar izquierdo pivota el segundo paquete también con la yema, en lugar de hacerlo con la base (casi a la altura de la muñeca).

- Aquíl segundo paquete se "saca" de arriba, y Vernon lo sacaba de abajo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMk0CMk2U4E


No era mi intención de poner un vídeo de este tipo, pero es que poco a poco me he metido yo solo en un berenjenal...

----------


## Zeleth

La verdad es que, iban. no te e entendido a penas.. Y eso que conocia el corte xDDD

un post super interesante!! Siento no poder aportar nada por que no estoy a la altura. pero lo leo con mucho entusiasmo! saludos! y que siga esto en pie!  :001 005: 


PD: Empezamos con un buen mago este primer mes. Y yo tampoco es que su voz.. me encante.. pero como maneja las cartas.. fuaa

----------


## Iban

El mago escribe una predicción en un papel, lo dobla y se lo entrega a un espectador.

Ese mismo espectador coge la baraja, la mezcla a conciencia y corta.

Saca de la baraja una carta al azar (por ejemplo, el 7 de picas), hace una extensión en cinta, "face-up" e inserta el 7 por donde quiere, libremente (el mago todavía no ha tocado la baraja, ni la tocará durante el resto del juego).

Se cuentan siete a partir del 7 de picas (se contarían ocho si hubiese sido el 8 de picas, etc.), y en ese posición se encuentra la J de Tréboles.

El espectador saca el papel con la predicción, lo desdobla y lee: "J de tréboles".

 :Surprised: 

¿Imposible?

No, "El truco imposible de explicar", de Dai Vernon.

----------


## Iban

Zeleth, me he explicdo como el agujero del culo, creo que me he dado cuenta. Por eso he pegado luego el vídeo, aunque no sea exactamente el mismo corte.

¿Y qué es eso de que no estás a la altura?

Más torpe que yo es imposible que seas. Échale un poquito de ganas y verás.

----

Todavía te quedan 27 días. ¿Por qué no aprovechar este mes para aprender sobre Vernon? Quiero decir: investiga, cómprate un libro (uno chiquitín, como curiosidad), busca vídeos por youtube, rutinas, datos biográficos...¡Este es el mes de Vernon! (Ha llegado la primavera al Corte Inglés). Piensa esto: ¿por qué no educarte en Vernon estos días, y trasladar aquí tus opiniones, dudas, admiraciones, comentarios, o lo que sea? Si ves un vídeo que te gusta, pégalo aquí (¡y coméntalo! porque tus comentarios van a tener más valor que el propio vídeo, créeme), si es una frase suya, o alguno de sus juegos, o simplemente qué le gustaba para desayunar. Comparte...

Y mientras lo hagas con... interés, entusiasmo, y/o incluso mimo, te vamos a leer todos com mucha atención. Yo, por lo menos.

Piensa en los que sabemos menos que tú, no seas egoísta. :-p

----------


## Zeleth

Me e metido una currada traduciendo de diversas paginas montando y redactando el texto Asi que como al final esto no se lea me suicido. xDD

Aqui va:

_Dai Vernon._* (Nacido el 11 de junio de 1894 y fallecio el 21 de agosto de 1992)* 
Fue un mago canadiense. Experto en tecnica y conocimiento extensivo de la magia. Que pronto se gano fama mundial y el respeto entre compañeros que apodaron cariñosamente a vernon como: *“El profesor”.* Su influencia fue mas que notable en el mundo de la magia como generoso mentor de un buen numero de magos de éxito. Vivio sus ultimos años en “Magic Castle”

*Su Apodo.

*Dicen que comenzó a usar el nombre de pila *“Dai**”* Despues de que un periodico cometiese un error al escribir *“David”* que no pudo corregirse antes de la impresion, Pero es una de las teorias falsas. Lo cierto es que Dai proviene del apodo gales de *“David”*. A vernen le gusto que sonara como “Day” o  “Die”. Y asi adopto ese nombre que hizo suyo. Cuando Vernen se desplazo por primera vez a Estados Unidos se conocia bastante a un popular patinador sobre hielo que se apellidaba vernon. Los Americanos continuamente confundian su apellido vernen con vernon el apellido de el patinador ya citado. Vernen ya cansado de corregir a los americanos adopto tambien el apellido Vernon de buena gana.

*Nacimiento:

*Nacido en Ottawa como _David frederick wingfield verner_. Aprendió sus primeros trucos a los 7 años de su padre. A menudo cuando hacia sus primeros juegos mencionaba que había derrochado 6 años de su vida. Su padre fue un trabajador del gobierno y mago amateur que estudio engieneria mecánica. Pero con la primera guerra mundial tubo que moverse a nueva york.

*Vida:

*Debido a su técnica extraordinaria Vernon fue apodado _“el profesor”_ afectuosamente por sus compañeros. _Harry houdini_ _(Quien se proclamo a si mismo el rey de las cartas en sus comienzos)_ Aposto con todos los magos que si ve un efecto 3 veces seguidas seria capaz de averiguar como realizarlo. Hasta el momento cumplía su apuesta mas que satisfactoriamente hasta que se topo con Vernon. Dai entonces hizo una rutina conocida ahora como *“La carta ambiciosa”*. Dio a elegir una carta. Houdini la firmo. Y la perdió en la baraja. Y cuando vernon levanto la primera carta, Seguía allí. Houdini sorprendido tomo la baraja en busca de cualquier trucaje posible. Pero vio que no era así, Su carta estaba firmada no existía un duplicado. Simplemente dijo: _“Hazlo de nuevo”_ pero aun así tras 7 repeticiones insistiendo en todas con esa misma frase. “hazlo de nuevo” al final la esposa y amigos de vernon dijeron  _“Afrontalo houdini te han engañado”_  Houdini molesto por que nunca lo engañaron y menos con un juego de magia. Tubo que aceptarlo. Así que Vernon se titulo orgulloso como:_ “El que consiguió engañar houdini”_ en sus carteles. También decía que houdini no era un mago y que solo hacia escapismo.

Vernon se enamoro de la magia de pleno a la edad de 8 años cuando su padre lo llevo a ver un espectáculo de magia. Su primer libro de magia no fue otro que una de las primeras ediciones de: _“The expert at the card table”_ de *S.W Erdnase*. A los 13 años ya había asimilado los contenidos del libro. Y también tubo un encuentro en su localidad con un famoso mago: _Cliff green_, Que pregunto al joven vernon que tipo de magia hacia. Vernon respondió diciendo que nombrara una carta. El chico nombro una y saco de su bolsillo una baraja abriéndola y levantando su primera carta mostrando la que dijo. Cliff se quedo sin palabras. Y entonces Vernon le dijo _“Este es el tipo de magia que hago. ¿Y tu?”

_El joven Vernon viajo a nueva york donde en la habitación trasera de _“Clyde Powers magic shop” Encontró_ el favor de algunos grandes magos de su época. Incluyendo a el_ Dr. James William Elliott_ y_ Harry Kellar
_Dai vernon paso la mayoría de su vida viajando por todo estados unidos en busca de técnicas y de cualquiera que supiera de magia con cartas. Como curiosidad en las nuevas ediciones de _“expert card technique”_ Se incluyo un capitulo con las contribuciones de los conocimientos de dai vernon. De hecho muchas de las técnicas que hoy conocemos fueron encontradas por vernon tras muchas búsquedas.

Vernon fue sin duda alguna fue uno de los mayores manipuladores que nunca ha vivido junto con Ed Marlo. Y posiblemente uno de los magos mas influencian tes del siglo XX. Dai vernon es acreditado por mejorar muchos efectos de otros magos y por la invención de otros como su rutina de cubiletes o su sinfonía de 6 aros. Que es una de las rutinas mas populares de aros chinos hoy en día. 

Vernon paso sus últimos 13 años de su vida. Como mago residente en _“The magic Castle”_ En los angeles,California. Donde instruyo a numerosos magos bien conocidos hoy en día incluyendo a _Ricky Jay,Persi Diaconis,Doug Henning, Bruce cervon, Larry Jennings,Chuck Fayne, Michael Ammar y john Carney. Michael Skinner,_ Que fue un alumno de vernon Compartió el amor de vernon por la búsqueda de magia. Todos los mencionados se convirtieron en algunos de los mejores magos de magia de cerca en el mundo.
*
Muerte:

*Vernon murió el 21 de agosto de 1992 en Ramona, Condado de San Diego, California. Su cadaver fue incinerado y sus Cenizas fueron esparcidas por* “The Magic Castle”*

----------


## m_baiocchi

> El mago escribe una predicción en un papel, lo dobla y se lo entrega a un espectador.
> 
> Ese mismo espectador coge la baraja, la mezcla a conciencia y corta.
> 
> Saca de la baraja una carta al azar (por ejemplo, el 7 de picas), hace una extensión en cinta, "face-up" e inserta el 7 por donde quiere, libremente (el mago todavía no ha tocado la baraja, ni la tocará durante el resto del juego).
> 
> Se cuentan siete a partir del 7 de picas (se contarían ocho si hubiese sido el 8 de picas, etc.), y en ese posición se encuentra la J de Tréboles.
> 
> El espectador saca el papel con la predicción, lo desdobla y lee: "J de tréboles".
> ...


jajajaja... Iban, que tipo jodido! Con esa explicacion vas a dejar picado a mas de uno...  :Smile1: 
El juego se llama "El truco imposible de explicar" porque ni Dai Vernon sabia como explicarlo. De hecho se lo hizo a Al Koran y este quedo perplejo.

Pero para dar alguna pista, lo pueden encontrar en "More Inner Secrets of Card Magic", cap 11. O en la version de Paginas "Secretos de Cartomagia", pag 192.

Si Vernon no sabia como explicarlo... YO MENOS!!! jajaja.... asi que no pregunten!

Saludos, Max

----------


## Iban

: - )

¡¡Eeeeeese Zeeeeeleeeeth!!

(Aporte sin contenido al post)
[EDITO: me refiero a éste mensaje mío de ahora, claro; no al  de Zelet]

Jijijijij....

Baiocchi, no sabes la lo que me gusta hacer ese juego, y lo divertrido que es hacerlo (quiero decir, se disfruta haciéndiolo, aunque requiere estar muy... "despierto").

----------


## Chichomaremoto

¿¡Dai Vernon para empezar?! bufffff aqui hay mucho de que hablar... luego vendré con una anecdota que esta en el DVD de R. Paul Wilson y de Lee Asher llamado ''hit the road'' pero tengo que traducirlo.
No es mucho pero lo que ahora se me ocurre decir es que Dai Vernon fue engañado como un chino por el querido Juan Tamariz. Bah luego aportaré anecdotas que tengo en libros y demás pero tengo que traducir copiarlo aqui etc...

----------


## Luis Vicente

El domingo, 4 de Junio de 1972 Vernon dio una conferencia en el círculo mágico de Frankfurt (MZvD Convention in Frankfurt) la reseña la facilitó Reinhard Müller.

No podemos revivirla con imágenes, pero la podemos reconstruir con los juegos que hizo, por el mismo orden, y acudir a sus libros.. Además los magos suelen hacer sus favoritos en las conferencias. Te pueden servir por si lo has pasado algunos de ellos por alto. Observa que Vernon no se limitaba únicamente a las cartas. A ver si tomamos ejemplo. Cuando se hizo esta conferencia mucho material aún no se había publicado y era desconocido.

1º Abrió la conferencia con: Los cubiletes y las bolas. 

2º Dijo: _“Todo el mundo, cada mago, no solo los magos sino también cada persona debería aprender un truco de cartas. Les voy a mostrar un simple truco…”._ Y Ejecutó: “Matching the cards” 

3º Carta ambiciosa. (climax: En la mano del espectador)

4º Color changin Deck.

5º Demostración de dadas en segunda y por debajo

6º Vernon Póker routine (la que viene en Dai´Vernon Book y en Florensa)

7º Switch: con Gambler´s Palm, cambio de una carta baja por el As de Picas

8º Diciendo: _“A Little game from Hanky Poo, the black for me the red for you…”_ Y ejecutaba Three Card Monte

9 Actuando de pie y con música: Four Coins and a glass (and Coinstar) El que viene en Chronicles v1 pag.191 

10_ “Aprendí esto del mismo Han Ping Chien” “La mejor manera es la más simple”_ e hizo A Chinese Classic.

11 _“Este truco me lo enseñó Nate Leipzig hace muchos años. Es la prueba que no hay que correr. Cuando la gente le preguntaba a Nate acerca del empalme:¿cómo empalmas una moneda? Muy simple. La pongo en la mano así, la dejo ahí, y desparece. Despacio, muy despacio.”_ Lo decía mientras ejecutaba Nate Leipzig´s coin palm.

12 Vernon&Horowitz mental control. Lo hizo en las manos del espectador con un manejo muy libre.

13 Spectator´s Stabbing 

14 Three Ball Transposition

15 _“Una Buena manera de empezar un truco con un pañuelo”_ The tale of the treasury-worm. Chronicles v 2. Pag.49

16 The Daivergent Silk. Ver Chronicles v 2. Pag.55

17 Berg not Variation. (desaparición de un nudo) (fulves pp 993)

18 The peripatetic walnuts: rutina de nueces, un vaso y un posavasos. Chronicles v 2. Pag.80

19 Explica la desaparición de una nuez con la varita: Spinning wand move.

20 Empalmes:
       -Diagonal palm shift
      -Top palm
      -One han top palm

21 Doble lift: comentando los errores que se cometen. y aplicaciones para algunos juegos.

22 El enfile. La carta la coloca sobre un objeto en la mesa o en la mano de un espectador. Ver top change misdirection (ganson, p.226)

23 El salto:
       -Herrman Pass (Hilliard)
       -Erdnase Shift

24 One hand bottom deal: Lanzado la carta de la baraja.

25 Falsos cortes multiples. (ver Cartomagia Fundamental, Chronicles v 1. Pag.38)

26 La mezcla a través (push-through). Chronicles v 1. Pag.44

27 Devolviendo cartas empalmadas.

28 Carta al número = The slap trick. (carta a la décima posición y salto). Chronicles v 2. Pag.20

Y de gran final… sus afamados:

29 ¡Los aros Chinos!

Como veis, El profesor se ganaba el sueldo. ¡Qué de cosas! No siempre hacia estos juegos, algunos los cambió en otras conferencias que dio por Europa en esa gira.

Como también era humano, en otro comentario describiré algunas anécdotas que le ocurrieron.

----------


## Mistico

Muchas gracias Luis Vicente!! Cuánto antes mejor, me he quedado con ganas de más.

----------


## Iban

Cielo Santo, Luis Vicente, qué post más bueno. Eso es una joya.

Ahora cualquiera se atreve a escribir nada...

Así que voy a tirar de comodín, y os pego el vídeo donde Vernon habla de su anécdota con Houdini, al tiempo que la cuenta también Bruce Cervon. Y los dos van haciendo la rutina de la ambiciosa. Y... no sé con cuál de los dos se me cae más la baba.

Y ya que en algún otro post se ha hablado del DL, aquí tenéís cómo lo hacía el maestro de maestros.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeMm9pSr_RU



Qué genios...


P.D.: "Houdini wasn't.. didn't.. do any magic. He dind't do, he did escapes". Jejejeje... qué cabroncete.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Todo lo que se hablado de Vernon son cosas buenas, pero era humano y también cometía algunos errores y tenía manías. En la columna de Vernon Touch, Gennii, vol 45, mayo 1981, pg. 293 se lamentaba escribiendo lo siguiente: 

“El sábado por la noche, alrededor de las once y media, di una conferencia inconexa. Desgraciadamente me encontraba torpe e hice una pobre demostración por causa de una herida en el dedo pulgar…”

En la conferencia de Munich ejecutaba el Slap Trick y le ocurrió lo siguiente: El as de picas tenía que aparecer al número nombrado por el espectador. Dijeron el 26. Vernon contó dando cartas cara arriba y el as de picas apareció a la 22. Vernon, sorprendido y sin comprenderlo exclamó: “Oh, where had that come from? Ho, ho, I fool myself!

Christian (el mago vienés), que le servía de traductor comento: “Debe haber dos ases.”

Vernon sin atenderlo continuaba: “Lo haré otra vez – ¿de dónde ha salido este? ¡Debo tener dos ases de picas! No lo comprendo. No puede ser, ¡es la primera vez que me ha pasado!

Y realmente había dos ases de picas en la baraja de Vernon.

Vernon no vivía habitualmente de la magia. Era un profesional esporádico, y lo hacía porque no tenía dinero, no porque le gustase trabajar en escena. Como sabréis él vivía de hacer caricaturas de papel (siluetas) recortadas con las tijeras, él prefería hacer magia en pequeños círculos y, sobretodo, entre magos. Entre otros trabajos de mago, Vernon fue contratado como mago de un crucero y hacía números de los que podemos denominar “magia comercial”. Juan Tamariz me dijo que comentando con Vernon sus experiencias como magos de cruceros le sorprendió que Vernon no hiciera, en los ratos libres, que son muchísimos en un barco, magia de cerca a los pasajeros, ¡con lo que eso le gusta a Juan! Curioso.

----------


## Iban

Haciendo el papel del Sancho Panza de Luis Vicente os dejo un par de fotos de Vernon cuando se dedicaba a recortar siluetas.

La primera es de los años 30, en nueva York, y la segunda es de 1943.

Y para los que se estén preguntando qué es eso de las siluetas, consiste en coger un trozo de papel negro, y recortar en él, con unas tijeritas, el perfil de una persona. Luego se pega en una tarjeta blanca y, ale, arreando, ya tienes un retrato. Es más o menos como las caricatruras que se hacen hoy en día en la calle.

Como muestra, una silueta de Roosevelt que Vernon hizo en 1932. ¿Que si se parece? Juzgad vosotros mismos.



Para los que han visto los Revelations: "Lick or Stick..."    : - D

----------


## Ritxi

El _profesor_ con cubiletes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De2ty...eature=related

----------


## Chaoz

ahi lo acabas de dar ritxi y esa era la pregunta que iba a hacer yo. Me gusta mucho la rutina (y sobretodo la voz de abuelete bonachon con la que vernon la presenta). Viene mi pregunta. Está esta rutina publicada en algún sitio :Confused: 

un saludo!

----------


## Iban

Voy a ver si me animo a buscar alguna cosa interesante de Vernon para compartir.

De mientras, un vídeo del "Three Card Monte". Hay que ser un verdadero charlatán para poder hacer bien este juego...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztPiSXzsjTg

Genial cuando enseña que todas son negras.

----------


## Chaoz

hay un dvd de daryl en el que ademas de las tecnicas para hacer el 3 card enseña tambien esa rutina (verno's 3 card monte). Yo lo tengo y lo hago de vez en cuando improntu (llevo las cartas encima casi siempre, unas bee que para estas rutinas te facilitan el trabajo) en bares sobretodo cuando algun colega se trae un amigo nuevo y me pide que haga "algo" y es una rutina completamente matadora, pero matadota. Si lo acompañas de una buena berborrea al ritmo que lo hace vernon la gente pone cara de "oh dios mio, violacion!" xDDDD

----------


## Iban

Bueno, me suena haberlo leído en algún post, pero ya que tenemos uno específico para Dai Vernon, lo voy a volver a contar aquí, para que quede todo agrupado.

En la tercera edición del Expert Card Technique de Hugard y Braue hay un capítulo extra de Vernon donde, entre otras cosas, se explica cómo inventó la transferencia de EMP de mano a mano.

Estaba Vernon en una sesión de magia con unos amigos y, en medio de un juego, entró alguien en la sala y fue a estrecharle la mano a Vernon. Se trataba de un juez, y Vernon, ¡pánico! tenía EMP.

Vernon hizo un gesto de frotarse las manos (como cuando nos estamos enjabonando, por dorso y palma), TRNSF y, después de estrecharle la mano al recién llegado, pudo continuar el juego.

Cosa curiosa: con posterioridad a esta situación, Dai Vernon, que se dio cuenta del potencial de lo que había hecho, decidió estudiar el movimiento, y lo dejó por escrito, diciendo que los movimientos en caso de izquierda a derecha, no eran exactamente iguales que de derecha a izquierda. :-O

"Brrr... qué frías tengo las manos hoy...", decía Vernon...     :Smile1: 

Entre otras utilidades de este movimiento, Vernon habló de estos: Recoger la baraja tras un corte, enseñando claramente (o descuidadamente) las palmas, o deshacer el CRMP de una carta.

----------


## angelilliks

"Cuando me fui de casa para unirme a Vernon tenía catorce años. Nunca regresé. Vivir con Vernon no siempre fue sencillo. Larry Grey lo expresó bien. <> Vernon a Garret Spencer (quien financió su número del Arlequín de Vernon), Grey dijo: <>."

Sacado de la página 18 del Revelations.

----------


## Iban

Antes de meter la pata, lo consulto a los sabios: ¿se podría copiar aquí, aunque sean fragmentos, del capítulo de las "Aventuras de 51 magos..." dedicado a Vernon, o eso implica algún conflicto con los derechos de autor?

----------


## Iban

Bueno, como lo de los 51 magos ha quedado sin resolver, sigamos un poco por otro camino.

Lynn Searles fue un mago de los años 30 que escribió con profusión en la revista (mítica) The Sphinx y que, por desgracia, fue asesinado mientras robaban en su tienda de magia. Lynn escribió un notable librito titulado "Lucky Aces" (1950) en el que aparecía un excelente truco con cuatro Ases , en el que hacía uso de cartas preparadas. En ese mismo libro, el autor comentó: "quizás algún día alguien dará con un método para hacer este mismo juego con cartas convencionales". Y Vernon encontró la solución.

El efecto es básicamente el de la reunión de ases, pero con una diferencia notable: los ases tienen el dorso azul y las cartas indiferentes son de dorso rojo. Las caras y los dorsos de todas ellas se enseñan repetidas veces a lo largo de la rutina, de forma que cuando los cuatro ases de dorso azul se colocan sobre la mesa, y cada uno de ellos se cubre con tres cartas rojas indiferentes, parece imposible que se puedan reunir en el cuarto paquete. Y aún así, Vernon lo consigue utilizando un método extremadamente ingenioso.

"_Los Cuatro Ases de Dorsos Azules_".


*Lewis Ganson: Dai Vernon's Further Inner Secrets of Card Magic*
*(Capítulo 1: The Four Blue Backed Aces)*

----------


## Pulgas

En todo trabajo se permite la cita con copia del contenido, siempre que sea parcial y proporcionada al volumen final del trabajo. Osea, que no hay problema

----------


## Iban

Pulgas dixit, ergo Iban facit:

Copiado del capítulo dedicado a Dai Vernon en el libro "Aventuras de 51 magos y un fakir de Cuenca", de Ángel Idígoras (Páginas, 1999):

-----

Imaginemos a Dai Vernon con una carta en sus dedos. Todo el público ha visto que se trata de la Jota de Tréboles. Basta con un soplido que salga debajo de los pelos de su bigote para que el naipe se transforme mágicamente en la Reina de Corazones, la mujer con la que flirteó los noventa y ocho años de su vida.

Quizás recuerden a Dai Vernon. Era aquel niño de doce años al que su padre le regaló "El experto en la mesa de juego", un libro de trampas de juego escrito por un tahúr que decía llamarse Erdnase, sin saber que aquel momento iba a suponer el comienzo de la cartomagia contemporánea, que ese regalo representaba para el niño lo mismo que para Pablito Picasso un estuche de lápices de colores o para Cristóbal Colón un continente nuevo que descubrir cuando fuera mayor. El libro de Erdnase se mantuvo más de ochenta años en la mesita de noche de Vernon, al lado de una baraja y un puro.

Aunque la baraja, y sobre todo el puro, los iba cambiando a medida que se gastaban, el mismo libro le sirvió siempre para descubrir nuevas e infinitas aplicaciones de las trampas a la magia con naipes.

David Frederick Winfield Verner, ése era el verdadero nombre de Dai Vernon, vino al mundo en Otawa (Canadá), en 1894. Como ya conocemos que desde niño le anduvo rondando la magia, saltemos hasta 1923, cuando, con el Erdnase en el petate, se largó a Nueva York.

Empezó allí a ganarse la comida recortando siluetas de perfil de los viandantes. Cuando no tenía en sus dedos unas tijeras, Dai Vernon se dedicaba a desnudar la baraja de su estuche y a descubrir sus escondrijos, con la curiosidad del que busca en el cuerpo de su novia algún lunar oculto.

En los locos años veinte, cuando ya conocía de las cartas hasta el carné de identidad de la Jota de Picas, su nombre comenzó a murmurarse entre las pandillas de magos: "¿Conoces al muchacho canadiense? El otro día engañó con las cartas al mismísimo Houdini".

Cada vez que llegaba a sus oídos la noticia de que algún mago podía hacer un pase nuevo, o que algún tahúr había ideado una triquiñuela original, Vernon guardaba en la maleta su Biblia de la cartomagia -el Erdnase- y se marchaba a buscarlo, actuando de feria en feria por el camino. Así aprendió a contar las pulsaciones del palo de corazones.

Su fama fue creciendo y llegó hasta los oídos de la señora Rockefeller King, una importante representante de artistas, que le fichó para que actuara ante la alta sociedad americana. En los años treinta, las pandillas de magos ya reconocían que Dai Vernon era el mejor del mundo con una baraja en las manos.

Los contratos se le multiplicaron de tal forma que, en alguna ocasión se vio en un lío gordo, al tener que actuar en dos sitios a la vez. Según la anécdota, Vernon se había comprometido a trabajar como cartómago en un crucero mientras que su agente le había firmado para las mismas fechas una serie de actuaciones en un teatro, donde debía mostrar un número de magia oriental en el que, bajo el nombre de Chung, se presentaba ataviado de oriental y oculto tras una máscara. El embrollo pudo solucionarse gracias a Sam Leo Horowits, un ilusionista de primera, íntimo amigo de Vernon, que ensayó el número, se disfrazó como Chung y, dando esquinazo en los camerinos a los dueños del teatro, logró engañar a todos doblemente, con los magistrales trucos del Oriente y con el cambiazo del mago, que nadie detectó.

En los años cuarenta, Dai Vernon distinguía por el olor los naipes de tréboles y las pandillas de magos reconocían que ya era una leyenda.

En 1955 volvía a meter el Erdnase en su equipaje y partió hacia Europa, para ofrecer una serie de conferencias a sus colegas y explicarles nuevas sutilezas técnicas y psicológicas para sorprender con el cartón de los naipes. Las pandillas de magos aprendieron de él el protocolo del palacio del Rey de Diamantes, desde entonces le apodaron "el Profesor".

En los años sesenta se instaló en el Castillo Mágico de Hollywood, donde permanecería el resto de sus días. Nadie con dos dedos de frente osaba ocupar la mesa que tuvo reservada en el bar del Castillo durante veintinueve años. Aquella mesa se convirtió en lugar de peregrinación de los ilusionistas de todo el orbe, ávidos por sentarse junto al padre de la cartomagia moderna (uno de cuyos rasgos consiste, precisamente, en hacer las magias sentado) y ansiosos por escuchar de su boca consejos tan sabios como: "No hagas un juego que no harías si pudieras hacer magia de verdad".

Sería una idiotez intentar exponer aquí cómo eran los efectos que hicieron legendario a Dai Vernon entre el censo mundial de magos, pero me daré por satisfecho si el lector confía en mí y se cree que esto que va a leer es verídico:

Cuando le pedían que mostrara su famoso "Triunfo", el juego más rápido del mundo, ocurría lo siguiente: Un espectador escogía una carta y la introducía, tras mirarla, en el mazo. Vernon decía entonces: "Hace poco, la primera vez que hice este juego, un espectador me preguntó si podía mezclar él la baraja. Le dije, por supuesto, que sí. Pero al entregársela, ¿saben cómo mezcló?... Así". En ese momento el Profesor mezclaba la mitad de las cartas boca arriba con la otra mitad cara abajo. "Fue una desfachatez por su parte -se quejaba Vernon-, pues las cartas quedaron cara arriba... cara abajo... totalmente revueltas. ¿Cuánto tiempo creen que tardaría una persona normal en poner todas las cartas en un mismo sentido?". Fuera cual fuera la respuesta, Vernon aseguraba poder hacerlo con mayor rapidez y pedía a alguien que midiera el tiempo cuando él le avisara. "Preparados... listos... ya... ¡Alto!". El cronómetro tan sólo había marcado unas décimas de segundos cuando todas las cartas, salvo la escogida por el espectador, se encontraban boca arriba.

Cuando murió en 1992, las pandillas de magos se pusieron muy muy tristes.

----------


## Iban

Nos quedan ya sólo un par de días para cambiar de mago (si este experimento sigue adelante, que eso ya lo deciden los jefes).

A ver si en estos dos días que quedan alguien se amina a picar este anzuelo:

Si huebiese un juego que define a Dai Vernon, a tu juicio, ¿cuál sería?

He estado pensando, el cups and balls... los aros chinos... Pero creo que si hay un juego que, para mí es sinónimo de Vernon, ése es "triunfo":

Se da a elegir una carta. Se recupera y pierde en la baraja con mezclas y más mezclas. Media baraja se pone dara arriba, y la otra mitad cara abajo, y se mezclan las dos mitades, montando un garigai de tres demonios. Se enseña que las cartas están todas en perfecto caos.

Pero... dejando la baraja reposar, se hace una extensión en cinta, y todas las cartas vuelven a estar cara arriba. Todas excepto una, que resulta ser la carta elegida anteriormente por el espectador.

----------


## oskiper

Una anécdota...

Hace un tiempo le hice una entrevista a Dan Silvester, como varios deben saber, Dan bastante amigo de Dai Vernon...

Dan estaba perfeccionando su técnica de "Silvester´s Pitch" y se lo presentó al maestro... Vernon no le prestó mucha atención y le dijo "Cuando dejes de andar saltando por ahí y me lo presentes bien te daré mis consejos"... Dan siempre fue así, una eterna caricatura, meses después y con mucho esfuerzo en preparación, se presentó con su profesor nuevamente con el efecto muy mejorado y le dijo "Ahora sí, a un mago, cuando quieres mostrarle un efecto, primero hazlo sin presentación ni nada, sólo el efecto con la técnica en sí, luego preséntame todo con tus disfraces y todas esas cosas locas que haces..." Luego de decilrle ésto el mismo Vernon lo escoltó para que pueda mostrar su técnica en el castillo mágico.

Vernon siempre decía que la mejor manera de pulir un efecto es, primero pensar qué se quiere lograr, pensar en el show y lo que se quiere hacer y luego en las técnicas que se usarán, luego leer libros con técnicas que puedan acercarse a lo que quiero lograr y en base a eso elaborar una técnica propia, practicarla hasta el cansancio frente a un espejo y cuando creas que la puedes presentar ante el público, someterla al criterio de otros magos, pero no cualquier mago sino alguien con quien compartas algunas ideas mágicas ya que, como él solía decir y lo pueden ver en varios videos... La envidia vicia mucho a la magia y sus críticas no son nada buenas...

Bueno, no es mucho pero es algo como para sumar....

----------


## Fran Gomez

¡QUE INCREIBLE HILO!

Muchisisimas gracias a todos por la informacion, he aprendido un monton. De verdad, genial. 

Espero que la idea no decaiga (a ver si en futuros magos puedo aportar algo mas que alabanzas  :Smile1: )

Un saludete.

----------


## Darking

Perdon por la fecha pero es que no me habia dado cuenta...soy nuevo aqui :Oops: 

La verdad me ha parecido muy buena idea por tu parte Iban
un muy buen hilo
creo qu en el futuro puede dar sus frutos :D
bueno aqui he encontrado la historia de como Dai Vernon consiguio engaiar a Houdini:
(carta ambiciosa)


Como maestro ilusionista, Dai Vernon fue visitado y interpelado por varios magos y tahures que indagaban sobre sus facultades y las ponían a prueba. Pero en una ocasión, en la época en que Dai Vernon estaba en la cima de su fama como maestro de la magia, en 1919, fue enfrentado por el legendario Harry Houdini y se convirtió ( dice la leyenda) en el único mago que pudo engañar a Harry Houdini. “Harry Houdini no era ningún ilusionista, no hacía trucos de magia, era un escapista”. Harry Houdini también retaba a otros magos a que lo engañasen. Solamente uno tuvo éxito y fue Dai Vernon en 1919. Dice Bruce Cervon: “Bueno, Harry Houdinni era una persona que no quería ser engañada por nadie y menos con un truco de magia. Lo único que quería era ver cómo se hacían los trucos de magia pero él sabía que nunca lo iban a poder engañar. Lo que pasó con este truco de magia fue que Dai Vernon le pidió que barajara el mazo de la manera que él quisiera y entonces le dijo: “Bueno, ves la carta que elegiste? No importa dónde la ponga dentro de esta baraja, siempre va a aparecer arriba de todo. Mira, voy a poner la carta ahora en el medio de la baraja de este modo… ahora mira ésto…
- ‘¿has visto algún movimiento? ¿alguno en absoluto?’
- ‘No, no vi ningún movimiento’, dijo Harry Houdini.
- ‘Bueno, ves, ahora la carta volvió arriba del mazo. Te lo mostraré de nuevo’.
Vuelve a poner la carta en el medio del mazo, y le dice:
- ‘Bueno, ves? La carta volvió arriba del mazo’
Harry había firmado la carta, entonces sabía que no había dos cartas como esa en el mazo. Entonces dice: ‘Déjame ver esa baraja’ y la toma, la observa, la toca y ve que no es ninguna baraja trucada. Entonces Dai Vernon repite el truco, le dice: ‘lo haremos de nuevo’ y lo hizo de nuevo, y otra vez y otra vez y Harry Houdini nunca pudo descubrir el secreto”.

----------


## Iban

Después de la aparición de los originales de "_Diez problemas con cartas por Vernon_" (El Manuscrito de los 20$) y "_Cinco problemas de magia de cerca_" (El Manuscrito de los 3$), que tuvieron una tirada muy reducida y distribuida personalmente por Vernon y Ross, estos juegos fueron descaradamente copiados, plagiados, distorsionados en otros libros, lo cual sentó como el cul... sentó bastante mal a Vernon, puesto que estas reproducciones ni siquiera le citaban como el autor original. Y esto es algo que Vernon sufrió a menudo a lo largo de su vida.

Cosa curiosa: mucho del material que aparece en "Expert Card Technique" es de Vernon. Hugard y Braue "olvidaron" acreditáselo.

(Ahm, otro dato: las ilustraciones de los pocos manuscritos originales que salieron de 20$ estaban dibujadas por el propio Vernon, y coloreadas a mano. Quién pillara uno...).

----------


## Iban

Traducción libre de un fragmento de artículo aparecido en _The Jinx, núm. 105._

---
Resulta difícil creer algunas de las historias que se cuentan sobre hasta dónde pueden llegar uno de estos tipos en la búsqueda de un secreto. La de Vernon tras la "dada del centro" es un buen ejemplo.

Dai había terminado su estancia en Nashville, Tennessee y tenía que salir para Boston, Massachusets, pocos días después. Jean estaba haciendo las maletas y Dai fue a buscar el coche. Mientras un limpiabotas le abrillantaba los zapatos, ojoeaba un periódico y una noticia sobre un "middle dealer" de Saint Louis le saltó a los ojos. Era la primera pista que tenía sobre el paradero de un hombre al que llevaba ya mucho tiempo buscando. Varios años antes, en Wichita, había visitado a un jugador mexicano en la prisión local, quien le habló acerca de sus "maravillosas" dadas, y su "mecánica con las cartas". Desde entonces llevaba intentando localizarle sin éxito.

Cancelando inmediatamente su actuación en Boston, Dai y Jean cogieron carretera hacia el sur en menos de una hora. Poco se pudo averiguar en la casa de juego de Saint Louis y, finalmente, en Kansas City, el propietario de una tienda de artículos de juego les dio una pista que les envió en un viaje de 70 millas hacia otra ciudad. Para causar una mayor impresión, Dai dejó su "DeSota Deluxe" atrás, y alquiló un gran Buick para el viaje. En el banco de Pleasatvilla, el cajero mencionó "un tipo bastante misterioso" que periódicamente ingresaba grandes cantidades de dinero.

Pero la mala suerte seguía rondando a Vernon, y no fue capaz de conseguir ninguna dirección, ni siquiera en las salas de billares locales. Sentado en el coche y completamente desalentado, Dai le preguntó a una niña que pasaba si quería un helado. Y, sin ninguna otra intención que la de charlar un poco, Dai le preguntó si sabía dónde vivía Bill Kennedy.

Pero ella, inmediatamente, le dijo dónde podía encontrarlo. Kennedy resultó ser un camionero, un tipo de persona que ambicionaba perteneder a la fraternidad elitista y distinguida de los jugadores. La opulencia que mostró Vernon funcionó como anzuelo, y la búsqueda de la perfecta "dada del centro" llegó a su fin. Dos semanas más tarde, Dai estaba de vuelta en Nueva York, sudando tinta para practicar un movimiento que ahora domina a la perfección. 

En una de sus cartas a Horowitz, Dai añade una postadata: "y una pequeña fue la que me condujo a la solución". Después de muchos años y montones de problemas, un cucurucho de helado había dado con la respuesta.
---

----------


## Iban

Leyendo sobre otras cosas, he encontrado una anécdota que me apetecía compartir, y no tenía claro dónde. Como tangencialmente hace referenia a Vernon, la añado aquí.

Cuando Vernon vivía en Nueva York, acostumbraba a reunirse con un grupo de magos en la trastienda de una vieja tienda de magia. A una de esas reuniones, una vez, acudió un tal Walter Scott (no, no nos confundamos: el escritor de Ivanoe es de 200 años antes). El pájaro éste, Walter Irving Scott, era conocido como uno de los mejores tahures del momento (cardsharks, los llaman), al punto de que se ganó el apodo de "el fantasma de las mesas de juego", y se vanagloriaba de poder engañar a los mejores timadores.

A lo que íbamos; una noche se presentó Walter en este círculo mágico, e hizo la siguiente demostración. Primero le vendaron los ojos, posteriormente uno de los asistentes cogió una baraja, la mezcló, la cortó y se la entregó, estando aún con los ojos vendados.

Walter, sin ver, repartió seis manos de poker, quedando entre las suyas los cuatro ases y un rey. Ninguno de los magos presentes fue capaz siquiera de sospechar cómo lo había hecho. Y hubo alguno que dijo: "Hoy no ha venido Vernon, él sí lo habría visto".

Esto nos puede dar una idea de la estrecha relación que guardaba Vernon con el tahurismo, y su obsesión por los "jugadores de ventaja" (a lo René).

----------

